# Lolly has the wart virus. Anyone else have knowledge of this?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A couple of months ago Lolly had to have a warty growth removed from her ear. It had grown rapidly and was the size and look of a small raspberry that got knocked whilst playing causing it to bleed. The op went well and that was that...............or so I thought

A week ago I noticed a tiny growth (not much bigger that a pin head) in the same ear and it has doubled in size in a week. So I popped Lolly to see our vet just in case getting her seen while it was small may make any procedure to remove it (if necessary) easier.

Our vet said she had read up on these growths and they are caused by the wart virus (as in humans) and hopefully the virus will run it's course and she'll outgrow them. We need to keep our eye on the growths and the vet only wants to think about removing them if they are giving Lolly bother (bleeding or causing her discomfort).

Again - another trip to our vet that leaves me thoroughly impressed with her. Not only had she done some research before we saw her but *no charge* for the consult!!!!  

On another note - she said she has been recommending Barking Heads to all her clients with dogs with dirty, itchy ears after seeing how amazing the results of changing Lolly to it left her ears!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ah poor Lolly! I am sure it will just run its course and disappear. Molly (child) had varrucas (mispelt I know) last year OMG they stayed for an eternity no matter what I used but then they just cleared up and haven't been back since, I would think its a similar type of complaint.
Is there anything you can put on them to help prevent them getting too big and Lolly knocking them?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is AMAZING!!! yay! I love awesome vets!!!
That is fantastic! I am sure she will grow out of it too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cockers are very prone to worts, we see it all the time at the kennels.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab vet .. I have the same kind of relationship with my vet .. very professional and caring.. lovely to read ... and promoting Barking Heads as it has been so good for Lolly, thats is wonderful, your vet listens and shares experiences with others  

Sorry to hear about these warts, I hope it just runs its course and no more appear, but great your vet is on the case and you know if they are bothering Lolly they can be removed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Think I may have to swap to your vet, I'm just so non plussed with mine.

You know the old wives tale about warts and verrucas - Move House  That way the virus stays put !

Have you got any Tea Tree oil? Apply it directly to the wart with a cotton bud, twice a day. May take weeks, but it should disappear. I've got some if you need some.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Your vet sounds really good Janet. I've thought that before but this confirms it. Hopefully the virus will run its course quickly. At least you know what they are and don't need to panic if you find a lump.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Janet, sorry to hear that lovely Lolly has been suffering, hope the warts clear up quickly. What a great vet you have


----------

